# Oh for the love....



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I posted a picture on face book as fallows.

Dinner! Its like eating a steak (feeding raw) v.s. eating only tofu patties (kibble)









Annie's bowl (left)- 1 1/4 lbs chicken quarters, 1 raw egg, 1/2 yogurt
Tuckers bowl(right)- 1lb chicken quarter, 1/4lb chicken back, 1 raw egg, 1/2 cup yogurt

A friends comment : Gross. There is no way that can be good for them.

My reply: Actually, it is great for them. Its 100% natural. Its their natural diet. Way better for them than the overly processed nuggets of doom you can buy at the store. My dogs have been on raw for a little over a week. Already, they have soft lush coats, less shedding, clear eyes, no doggy odor, less gas, clean teeth, no dog breath, more muscle tone, and more energy and stamina. Annie is now running around like a puppy again at 7 years old. It helps build the cartilage to help support her joints better. They poop less. My 70lb boxers poop smaller than my uncles chihuahuas. Better yet, its so natural that with in 24 hours it turns white, with in 48 hours it starts to turn to dust because they digest 95% of everything and only excrete the excess calcium. There is no chemicals, processing, dyes, artificial crap that people cant even say the name of. Best of all, I can sat EXACTLY what my dog is eating. And I don't have to worry about enhancements or dog food recalls or their food getting tainted. They get to eat the free range meat that Dominic and I eat. Besides, What do you think dogs ate before the 1950s when dog food was invented? I bet you they didn't cook what they caught . lol I can give you more information if you want to learn more 

Love how people judge things they know nothing about.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm that looks pretty simple and easy. I wouldn't mind feeding raw, but I thought allot more had to go into a meal? I also don't have freezer space yet, but once we move I might!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Hmm that looks pretty simple and easy. I wouldn't mind feeding raw, but I thought allot more had to go into a meal? I also don't have freezer space yet, but once we move I might!


Freezer space! HA! I laugh in the face of freezer space. 

Yeah, i totally wish I had freezer space :/. Right now I only have the freezer that is above my fridge, the only people food in it is what I can manage to fit in the door! 

It doesn't take a lot to feed raw. A lot of people (me especially) make it a lot bigger of an ordeal than it is. Its really quite simple if you don't sit and over think everything. 

Main starting points would be feed bone in chicken, they need more bone to start than they do after eating it for a while. Ask lots of questions. 

And read Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats as much as possible. Especially the "How to Get started", "Quick Start" and "HELP" sections. 

Ask more questions. Read through raw posts on DFC. Talk to raw feeding people about what they feed their dogs, how they feed their dogs, where they feed their dogs, when they feed their dogs and why they feed raw. You will get a lot of info by doing these things.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

when i first started feeding raw, I was freaking out about everything. Bill, who is no longer here, told me I only had to remember two things.

Buy a chicken.
Feed a chicken.

in a nutshell, that's it. it really is very simple.

I have a small freezer. It is full and so is our fridge freezer. Lots of people get cheap or free freezers on craigslist.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I think I'm going to start posting pictures on to mine and husband's joint Facebook of the pet's daily meals.....it might be fun!!!LOL


And Meagan.....it isn't very hard at all!!:thumb: I feed all 5 dogs and 2 cats in the morning before work....it takes me all of 5-10 min to prep all 6 meals(kitties share)!!:wink:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

xellil whatever happened to Bill. Rawfeddogs. He was on another forum I went to years ago and I stopped by his webpage and he kind of inadvertantly led me to the light. Why doesn't he come here anymore? Tired of training the noobs? LOL


Makovach I love that you post your raw feeding on facebook. I have a whole album devoted to it. I have gotten some interesting replies as well. I posted not too long ago how frustrated I was that I could not find pig heads anywhere. She asked me why I was looking for them. I told her I wanted to give one to my dogs since they eat raw. She said "Ew gross, do you at least debrain them first?"

To which I said "Why would I do that? Thats where all the yummy nutrients are." 

People think I am weird. LOL......hahaha.....MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Well said!


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Aha, I love how people think they know everything based on what they think is common sense without even checking up on their theory! " I am right because I am pretty sure I am!" Something tells me all that commercial kibble hasn't been helping with this. Did you friend respond afterwards? I admit I'm curious what his/her reaction was 

Reminds me of all the negative comments people leave on youtube videos about raw feeders. It's kinda hilarious. Here are some of my favorites:



> Are﻿ you f*****g mad you must know that you do not give dogs chicking that contain the bone and not cooked. Are you trying to kill your pet





> People dont let your dog eat chicken bones or bones from any bird. The bones of birds are hollow and are dangerous for dogs to eat. Use﻿ your head people.





> Do a search for dogs eating chicken bones and you will see who the real idiot is. I am a veterinarian and if your veterinarian is telling you its ok to feed your dog these things﻿ you need to find a new one. Good dog foods have BALANCED NUTRITION suited for a dog in certain stages of their life.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Hmm that looks pretty simple and easy. I wouldn't mind feeding raw, but I thought allot more had to go into a meal? I also don't have freezer space yet, but once we move I might!


We store stuff in the freezer. We have two bins in the fridge dedicated to thawed dog meat. One for Buck and one for Dude. Every night we grab the scale, grab a chunk of meat, make sure they are getting the right amount, and toss them out the back door with it. Dinner is done. 

Buck's is a little more difficult because he has to have beef heart and fat but basically, we just unwrap a chunk of beef heart, grab the bag of chunked up fat, measure out 1/4 lb then toss the lot of it outside with Buck. Dinner is done. 

Every other day I throw an egg in with their meals and every couple of days they get a chunk of liver or kidney. Poop's runny? Grab a bonier piece the next night. Poop's hard? Grab a less bony piece. 

The only freezer we have is the human freezer attached to my fridge. We can fit around 70 lbs of meat in it and it's not a huge freezer. 

Raw feeding is much simpler than it seems. It is actually committing to it and finding meat suppliers that is the hardest part. Well, the hardest part is giving your dog that first piece of bony meat. We have been programmed to be afraid of giving bones to dogs. For me it took about 2 weeks before all of this stuff just started becoming second nature. Plus, if I have a question, all I have to do is ask here and I am sure to get an answer.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Hmm that looks pretty simple and easy. I wouldn't mind feeding raw, but I thought allot more had to go into a meal? I also don't have freezer space yet, but once we move I might!


It is very simple. I just feed one protein at a time. On chicken night, they get quarters. Thats it. Dinner done. Turkey night, its usually necks or a couple of thighs. Dinners done. Beef night. A chunk of heart. Dinners none. Its really that simple once your dog is introduced to all the proteins, and fully transitioned.

We store some of ours in the "people freezer", but we also have two deep freezers as well.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Do it Meagan!! Definitely check out the website that Makovach posted, I used that as my guide when I transitioned the boys. Very simple instructions that are easy to follow. And you will be fine without a ton of freezer space for now. Aren’t you going to be moving in the next couple of months? If you could have more freezer space when you move, that will come in handy for things like hunting season, when you would have an opportunity to get a lot of meat all at once. But it is all about working with what you have, and definitely doable! All you would be feeding for the first couple of weeks would be chicken anyways…..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> xellil whatever happened to Bill. Rawfeddogs. He was on another forum I went to years ago and I stopped by his webpage and he kind of inadvertantly led me to the light. Why doesn't he come here anymore? Tired of training the noobs? LOL


I really miss him. Re is still friends with him. And yes, I think you are right - he'd been here a long time and he fell in love and went on to do other things. But in my opinion he is pretty irreplaceable here. 

I know this is kinda sexist to say because I am a woman and the women here are wonderful, knowledgeable, and helpful, but sometimes we tend to overthink stuff. And explain, and explain. What if this happens or that happens, why why why.

Not Bill. It is all black and white to him. 

I think it's a great idea to post meals on facebook. I might start doing that! Of course, aside from the few people from here I am friends with, everyone is disgusted with the way I feed my dogs. If I got personal criticism it might hurt my feelings.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i only have room left in my freezer for my own stock of chocolate ice cream which i hide from all the men in the house behind annies food lol,there is 1 shelf dedicated to tv dinners !!!!!!!!!!!,,karen


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

lily said:


> i only have room left in my freezer for my own stock of chocolate ice cream which i hide from all the men in the house behind annies food lol,there is 1 shelf dedicated to tv dinners !!!!!!!!!!!,,karen


Oh that is a good idea, hide food for myself from DH behind the dogs’ food….


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

shellbell said:


> Do it Meagan!! Definitely check out the website that Makovach posted, I used that as my guide when I transitioned the boys. Very simple instructions that are easy to follow. And you will be fine without a ton of freezer space for now. Aren’t you going to be moving in the next couple of months? If you could have more freezer space when you move, that will come in handy for things like hunting season, when you would have an opportunity to get a lot of meat all at once. But it is all about working with what you have, and definitely doable! All you would be feeding for the first couple of weeks would be chicken anyways…..


Yep we are moving and my mom has told me once before I can have her deep freeze! Even if our trailer doesn't have room for it I can just drive to mom and dad's get the meat I need for the day or two and put it in our freezer on the fridge. Well ya'll may have me going on this raw LOL We also have a meat locker right in town. Shouldn't he have what I need generally?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

That is exactly how I started out, was using my parents’ deep freeze at their house. They live close enough where it was easy to drive over there a couple times a week and get things. Now I have two chest freezers of my own, but I still have things I keep at their house. 

Oh yeah, if you have a meat locker in town, they should have lots of good stuff. And ask about the possibility of getting bulk pricing on things. You will be feeding just chicken for the first couple weeks, so ask about chicken backs (I used chicken quarters since I couldn’t find the backs). And turkey necks would be a good second protein. And well, if you look at the PMR how to guide on that link, it pretty much tells you what order to intro proteins, so you can plan what you will need at each stage of the game. I stuck to that guide pretty much exactly, and didn’t start introducing organs until the boys had been eating raw meat and bones for a full eight weeks. Then I started with tiny pieces of chicken liver, and slowly built up the full 10% of organ. 

More long term, things to ask about at the meat locker would be beef heart (or any heart), organs, boneless pork, pork ribs, really anything. Beef heart is very nutritious and generally one of the cheaper boneless beef cuts, and considered muscle meat and not organ. Pork is another red meat that tends to be on the cheaper side as well. If you get to talking and get more into it, you could start asking about if they do the butchering there, or if anyone who would butcher can save you organs. I can also order things in bulk through my local grocery store, the guy who manages the meat department knows us since we have ordered lots of turkey necks from him, lol. 

My Pet Carnivore also delivers to Iowa, not sure if any of the locations are close to you:
Illinois, Missouri, Kansas, Iowa Delivery | My Pet Carnivore


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Yep we are moving and my mom has told me once before I can have her deep freeze! Even if our trailer doesn't have room for it I can just drive to mom and dad's get the meat I need for the day or two and put it in our freezer on the fridge. Well ya'll may have me going on this raw LOL We also have a meat locker right in town. Shouldn't he have what I need generally?



I am not much for home decorating. Maybe you are? I live in a trailer and I have one of those huge chest freezers in my kitchen. It DOES take up a lot of space but its worth it to me. Very very handy to have everything right there. I split mine up. The left side is for dog food and the right side is for people food.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I started posting the dogs meals on FB. So far only a few comments, none very rude, but I'm waiting happily for that day


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I am not much for home decorating. Maybe you are? I live in a trailer and I have one of those huge chest freezers in my kitchen. It DOES take up a lot of space but its worth it to me. Very very handy to have everything right there. I split mine up. The left side is for dog food and the right side is for people food.


LOL if I put it in the kitchen it would then have to be the table, because there would not be any room left for a table. I think the landlord is going to build a two car garage, but no idea when he will be getting that done. If he did I could put it out there. My parents only live 5 minutes away so not a big deal, plus then I could visit them daily. I proabably will be going there daily anyways because my mom wants to dog sit Patch while I work LOL


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

shellbell said:


> That is exactly how I started out, was using my parents’ deep freeze at their house. They live close enough where it was easy to drive over there a couple times a week and get things. Now I have two chest freezers of my own, but I still have things I keep at their house.
> 
> Oh yeah, if you have a meat locker in town, they should have lots of good stuff. And ask about the possibility of getting bulk pricing on things. You will be feeding just chicken for the first couple weeks, so ask about chicken backs (I used chicken quarters since I couldn’t find the backs). And turkey necks would be a good second protein. And well, if you look at the PMR how to guide on that link, it pretty much tells you what order to intro proteins, so you can plan what you will need at each stage of the game. I stuck to that guide pretty much exactly, and didn’t start introducing organs until the boys had been eating raw meat and bones for a full eight weeks. Then I started with tiny pieces of chicken liver, and slowly built up the full 10% of organ.
> 
> ...


Newton, Altoona, and Des Moines are all only about an hour from where we will be!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I started posting the dogs meals on FB. So far only a few comments, none very rude, but I'm waiting happily for that day


I'm going to start my log on monday.....I can't wait!!Lol


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I'm going to start my log on monday.....I can't wait!!Lol


I think I'm going to start a picture log of what they eat, what they poop, and how they look. I'm just POSITIVE I need some of you on facebook. No one else will be as pleased with my dogs pictures. Or their poo


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I posted some pics of dog food on my FB, and my sister threatened to unfriend me, LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I think I'm going to start a picture log of what they eat, what they poop, and how they look. I'm just POSITIVE I need some of you on facebook. No one else will be as pleased with my dogs pictures. Or their poo


The one I'm going to be posting on is, "Facebook[dot]com[/]jesseabigail[dot]crawford", anyone here can feel free to add me!:smile:



shellbell said:


> I posted some pics of dog food on my FB, and my sister threatened to unfriend me, LOL


I think I remember you saying that!! Iwould have said good bye with a smile!:tongue1:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

shellbell said:


> I posted some pics of dog food on my FB, and my sister threatened to unfriend me, LOL


The only time my sister freaked out is when I have a beef heart sitting in my back seat when she got in the car to go grocery shopping. She is used to my unique ways mostly.


----------

